# 2.1 (5.1) and computer MP3's



## Guest (Dec 1, 2007)

Hello everybody. Not sure if this the right place to post this, if not, please tell me . (maybe the computer forum area? )

So I want to build a good 2.1 system , 2 stereo speakers ("low"/mid/high) and an active subwoofer (JBL, infinity or whatever) . (maybe 5.1 speakers in the future)

But the source for the music will be my computer (sound card) .

Now my question is how do I connect the speakers and sub to the computer sound card ?

I`m thinking to buy a receiver with a digital/optical input and a subwoofer output . (the sound card will have digital/optical output of course)

But do I really need a receiver ? Cant I somehow connect the sub, and stereo speakers (with a simple stereo amplifier) directly to the sound card of the computer?


----------



## Wayne A. Pflughaupt (Apr 13, 2006)

Hi Nick,

Yup – needs to go to the Computer Forum.

Not sure I get what you’re asking about. As long as you used powered speakers, you don’t need a receiver. I considered using a regular stereo rig for my computers, with a receiver and something like Paradigm Atom speakers, but ultimately decided I didn’t want to deal with a hulking receiver on top of my desk. Powered speakers are the way to go.

A sound card will have either RCA jacks or a headphone jack for connecting some powered speakers. To use both speakers and a subwoofer, you could use a splitter – that’s what I did

My 2.1 system is comprised of a pair of Swans MK200 speakers (they connect with RCA jacks). It’s hard to beat these speakers for the money. For a sub, I got a M&K 8” off eBay for I think $125 or so (I’d like to move up to a 10” eventually). 

For connections, I split the soundcard’s output and sent one side to the Swans, and the other to the M&K. Naturally, there is no crossover for the Swans to roll out the bass, so I run them full-range and dialed in the M&K-s crossover to pick up where the Swans bottomed out. I also have a BFD for the M&K.

Of course, if you intend to move up to 5.1, then I don’t think the Swans will work for you (but I could be wrong about that – it may well depend upon the soundcard). There’s a sticky thread on this Forum for a review of a Logitech 5.1 system that seems to get lots of positive comments.

Regards,
Wayne


----------



## Guest (Dec 2, 2007)

Thanks for the answer .

The thing is that my stereo speakers arent active. (I already have those)

But I guess I could spend money on buying active stereo speakers instead of a receiver.

About the Logitech, I dont know ...I think its sub is too boomy, I heard it once ... I`m tired of my current boom sound I get with my 8 inch sony sub (I`ll get rid of this one) thats why I want a separate active sub (it will be a minimum 300-400W RMS 12 inch sub, with deep-tight-very low-chest pounding-able to reach 20Hz bass)

Im thinking of buying this Creative X-fi Fatality sound card 
http://ro.europe.creative.com/products/product.asp?category=209&subcategory=669&product=14000&nav=0


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

For powered speakers, give the Audioengines a look.

For an inexpensive amplifier, check out the T-amp (you'll need a crossover in your sub with speaker level in/outs). You can also check musicians friend for an inexpensive "pro" amp ($100ish)

Though, if you're going 5.1 in the near future, might as well get an AVR now.


----------



## avaserfi (Jul 5, 2007)

eugovector said:


> For powered speakers, give the Audioengines a look.
> 
> For an inexpensive amplifier, check out the T-amp (you'll need a crossover in your sub with speaker level in/outs). You can also check musicians friend for an inexpensive "pro" amp ($100ish)
> 
> Though, if you're going 5.1 in the near future, might as well get an AVR now.


While T-amps might be cheap I would be hesitant to buy one they aren't that well designed. For example the gen2 quoted at 10 watts 8 ohms it has a 10% THD - which I see as unacceptable.

Source - http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-958

I would look into a pro-amp or if you want something more user friendly a Dayton APA150/Emotiva BPA-1. While they are slightly more expensive they have significantly more power output with far lower distortion.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

avaserfi said:


> Source - http://www.partsexpress.com/pe/showdetl.cfm?&Partnumber=300-958


Oh wow, I hadn't seen that they had redesigned the case. Looks much nicer and easier to mod.

Actually, the T-amps have been lauded for their sound quality by many Audiofools. I won't pretend to know the specifics, but it has something to do with the type of amplifier (T-class) and how much distortion exists at lower volume levels (you won't be running these things full blast, despite the meager wattage rating):

http://www.tnt-audio.com/ampli/t-amp_e.html

They're inexpensive, cool running and energy efficient. If you're looking for a stop gap, I wouldn't hesitate. I have 2 and the only complaint I have is that the spring clips in back suck big time, and there's a little low-end rolloff (doesn't matter when you have a sub). But, they work and for the $40 each I paid (Including the power adapter), I think they're hard to beat when you need a desktop system and already have a pair of passive speakers.


----------

